
Announcing TypeScript 4.0 RC - snake_case
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/typescript/announcing-typescript-4-0-rc/
======
topicseed
Loving the first three changes:

\- Variadic Tuple Types

\- Labeled Tuple Elements

\- Class Property Inference from Constructors

I've been playing with the beta for a pet project for a while and it's been
great.

